# Hüttenschuhe am AlpenX



## klaro (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß das Thema kam schon öfters, aber welche Schuhe nehmt ihr auf den AlpenX für Abends mit? Mit der SUFU kamen irgendwie nicht die befriedigenden Ergebnisse. 
Ich such nen leichten Mokassin oder ähnliches. Einen der im Rucksack nicht viel Platz wegnimmt und leicht ist, evtl. sich zusammenfalten lässt. Wer Tipps hat und mir sagen kann wo ich den bekomme wär ich dankbar.
Hatte letztes Mal nen Hüttenschuh, aber mit denen kann man nicht vor die Tür.

Gruß
Klaro


----------



## Fubbes (11. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte bis vor zwei Jahren immer nur die Bikeschuhe dabei. In der Hütte dann auf Strümpfen.
Dann habe ich mal in irgendeiner Hütter solche superleichten weißen Schaumstoffpantoffeln bekommen. Die habe ich jetzt immer dabei. Wo man sowas kaufen kann, weiß ich leider nicht.
Vor die Hütte sollte man damit vielleicht nicht, aber dafür hast du doch die Bikeschuhe.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (11. Mai 2007)

Diese superleichten Stoffschühchen gibt's in jedem (besseren) Hotel fürs Badezimmer oder den Wellnessbereich. Sind superpraktisch für ne Transalp und halten bei entsprechendem Einsatz meistens genau eine Alpenüberquerung lang........


----------



## Scalpel3000 (11. Mai 2007)

hast Du das gelesen..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156127

http://lizard.specificshoes.com/C2342.html

http://www.lauche-maas.de/hersteller/57AA680C0c7a329C02OLmH1B85B4/2/Lizard.html

http://www.lauche-maas.de/kat_ev/d06/205.pdf

Darauf haben viele gewartet: ein leichter, luftiger Sommerschuh. Leger und bequem wie ein Espandrillo, aber viiel stabiler und nässeunempfindlich ! Der "Memok" besteht nur aus besten Materialien: eine echte Vibramsohle mit einem Zwischenkeil aus Evazote, das ist ein extrem belastbarer, feinporiger Schaum, der sehr gute dämpfende Eigenschaften aufweist. Ein Fußbett aus Microfibre, eine antibakterielle Faser, die sich wie Leder anfühlt. Das Obermaterial ist ein leichtes strapazierfähiges Meshgewebe. Ob als Sommerschuh, der auch das "schlampige" Anziehen als Slipper nicht übel nimmt, oder als leichter, geschlossener Zweitschuh im Rucksack, mit sage und schreibe nur 350g passt der "Memok" noch in jedes Gepäck. Incl. eines sehr hochwertigen und schmutzdichten Staubeutels, so kann auch der benutzte Schuh, problemlos ins Gepäck gestopft werden. Gewicht: nur 350g bei Gr. 42

incl. Packbeutel

ansonsten habe ich letztes Jahr einen Badeschlappen mitgenommen....beide zusammen 281g...
Es gibt/gab von Rhode auch mal Filzpantoffeln mit zusammen 172g die müssten bei trockenem Wetter auch gehen....

Flip-Flops geht ja mal garnicht mit Socken..und abends mit ausgebranntem Körper fröstelt man schnell bei 15°


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2007)

radschuhe oder eben flipflops. 
keine ahnung, was die wiegen.

wenn man schon geld loswerden will, könnte man auch die nike free 3.0 oder 5.0 einpacken.


----------



## rohstrugel (11. Mai 2007)

Mein Tip, Paddel- oder Surfschuhe.
Sind leicht (Paar ca. 200-300g), brauchen am wenigsten Platz und obendrein noch günstig (ca. 10-20 Euro)


----------



## rasinini (12. Mai 2007)

Such dir ein Paar ultraleichte (schwarze) Badeschlappen, die absolut keine Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Damit kannste in jede Dusche und sofort danach zum Essen gehen. Sowas ist aber leider manchmal gar nicht so leicht zu finden.


----------



## klaro (12. Mai 2007)

Erstmal Danke für euere Tipps 

Ich denke der Memok den Scalpel vorgestellt hat ist das optimale. Die Frage ist nur ob es den auch in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt. Bei Woik haben sie den nicht im Angebot.

Thanks
Klaro


----------



## upndown (12. Mai 2007)

rasinini schrieb:


> Such dir ein Paar ultraleichte (schwarze) Badeschlappen, die absolut keine Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Damit kannste in jede Dusche und sofort danach zum Essen gehen. Sowas ist aber leider manchmal gar nicht so leicht zu finden.



da habe ich letztes Jahr im Kaufland zufällig so ein paar Badelatschen entdeckt. Hab die sofort eingesackt, kostete nur ein paar Euro. Es hat sich leider rausgestellt, daß die viel zu viel Platz wegnehmen. Die Sohle hatte ca. 3cm Dicke. Und das bei Schuhgröße 46! Da ist auch der Transalp Rucksack schon halb voll  
Ganz sicher: Dieses Jahr werde ich DIE nicht mitnehmen. 

Ich werde wohl so Neoprenzeugs kaufen. 
Wenn die zu schwer sind kann ich die ja immer noch mit einer Schere erleichtern


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Mai 2007)

klaro schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für euere Tipps
> 
> Ich denke der Memok den Scalpel vorgestellt hat ist das optimale. Die Frage ist nur ob es den auch in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt. Bei Woik haben sie den nicht im Angebot.
> 
> ...



und hier..??

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...06&h_kat=Schuhe+&+Socken&u_kat=Sonne+&+Wasser


----------



## Matze. (12. Mai 2007)

> radschuhe oder eben flipflops.





Pfui Teufel, immer dieses Teil zwischen den Zehen:kotz: .




> da habe ich letztes Jahr im Kaufland zufällig so ein paar Badelatschen entdeckt. Hab die sofort eingesackt, kostete nur ein paar Euro. Es hat sich leider rausgestellt, daß die viel zu viel Platz wegnehmen. Die Sohle hatte ca. 3cm Dicke.




Außen drankletten oder mit Kabelbindern festmachen, die Teile wiegen nichts, kosten nichts, und sind noch am Gardasee entsorgt, ohne schlechtes Gewissen. Und wer hardcoresparen will nimmt die Teile das Jahr darauf wieder mit, oder macht Badeurlaub an der Adria, da braucht man die auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erider (13. Mai 2007)

Also, eigentlich gibt's drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Nichts, dann läuft man in der Hütte oder im Hotel auf Socken oder in den verdreckten Radschuhen herum.
2. Badelatschen oder Flip-Flops. Ist für Hütte und Hotel ganz gut, nicht so toll, wenn man abends mal einen Spaziergang machen will, vor allem, wenn's kühler ist oder regnet.
3.Deshalb: Ich habe jetzt immer ganz dünne Lederslipper dabei mit so einer hinten rumgezogenen Gummisohle für Autofahrer. Sehr leicht, gut zu knautschen und sehr praktisch.
mfg
erider


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. Mai 2007)

erider schrieb:


> Also, eigentlich gibt's drei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Nichts, dann läuft man in der Hütte oder im Hotel auf Socken oder in den verdreckten Radschuhen herum.
> 2. Badelatschen oder Flip-Flops. Ist für Hütte und Hotel ganz gut, nicht so toll, wenn man abends mal einen Spaziergang machen will, vor allem, wenn's kühler ist oder regnet.
> 3.Deshalb: Ich habe jetzt immer ganz dünne Lederslipper dabei mit so einer hinten rumgezogenen Gummisohle für Autofahrer. Sehr leicht, gut zu knautschen und sehr praktisch.
> ...



Hallo,
sehr leicht ist RELATIV....wie leicht...oder schwer sind die denn??

Badelatschen mit Klettverschluss = 281g (paar)

Filz-Haus-Schuhe (RHODE) ohne Gummisohle = 172g (paar)

so, was leichteres wo ich auch abends mit warmen Socken laufen kann hab ich bisher nicht gefunden... 

Flip Flops geht nicht, zumindest bei mir nicht...ist mir abends zu kalt, weil nur ohne Socken möglich....

hab noch was:
http://www.filz-pantoffeln.de/shop1/index.html


----------



## flocu (13. Mai 2007)

Der Beachwalker XP schaut interessant aus.
20â¬, 370g und sogar top getestet worden in der Triathlon

Das Modell mit dÃ¼nnerer Sohle, den normalen Beachwalker gibts fÃ¼r 13â¬ und der ist anscheinend ca. 100g leichter, wobei man da keine verlÃ¤ssliche Gewichtsangabe findet |-:


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. Mai 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Der Beachwalker XP schaut interessant aus.
> 20, 370g und sogar top getestet worden in der Triathlon
> 
> Das Modell mit dünnerer Sohle, den normalen Beachwalker gibts für 13 und der ist anscheinend ca. 100g leichter, wobei man da keine verlässliche Gewichtsangabe findet |-:



370g das stück vielleicht, ansonsten sind die mir bisher aufgefallenen Beach-Surf Schuhe alle SAUSCHWER..!


----------



## erider (13. Mai 2007)

@Scalpel3000

Habe eben nachgewogen: Pro Schuh nur 240 gr. Aber dafür sehen sie auch wie richtige Schuhe aus.
mfg
erider


----------



## rasinini (13. Mai 2007)

Meine schwarzen No-Name Badelatschen wiegen 230Gramm (das Paar). Damit trau ich mich in jede Dusche und kann mich abends relativ unauffällig durch die Zivilisation bewegen; evtl sogar mit schwarzen Socken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will den Thread mal "wiederbeleben" mit einer neuen Idee...
Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit den sagenumwobenen CROCS gemacht? Klar gehen die Dinger ja nicht IN den Rucksack, aber aussen hingeklettet müssten die Dinger ja eingentlich perfekt sein, und leichter geht wohl nur noch barfüßig  .
Hat das schon jemand getested?

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Juli 2007)

Meine Empfehlung,

Flip Flop: Energy von Betula mit genialem Fußbett. Paar 125g Gr 42
Meiner Meinung nach sind Socken in Flip Flops überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## anda (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo!!
HAb mir letztes Jahr für den AlpenX ein Paar Strandschlappen(zum schwimmen aus Gummi) zugelegt. Hab diese dann mit nem Cutter-Messer bearbeitet!
Jetzt ist nur mehr die Sohle und vorne ne kleine Fußkappe übrig!
Eignet sich hervorragend zum duschen und auch für die Hütte!!
Super leicht und Platzsparend!!!
 
P.S.: Schauen aber zum :kotz: aus!!!!!!


----------



## steehl (23. Juli 2007)

Wenn's von Croqs was in Adilettenform gäbe, wäre es der Hit. Zielgewicht ca 50gr ;-) 

Ansonsten empfehle ich: durch die Schweiz und nur auf SAC-Hütten übernachten, dort gibt es immer Hausschuhe!


----------



## Hitzi (23. Juli 2007)

Wir hatten dieses Jahr Flip-Flops mit und das hat gut hingehauen.
Wenn wir auswärts Essen waren haben es die Bike Schuhe getan  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## stefan64 (24. Juli 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wir hatten dieses Jahr Flip-Flops mit und das hat gut hingehauen.
> Wenn wir auswärts Essen waren haben es die Bike Schuhe getan
> 
> Grüße
> ...



@Hitzi
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hattest nur du die Bikeschuhe an und HaJü und ich sind den weiten Weg durch Weitental in Flip Flops gelaufen. 

Beim nächsten Mal werd ich trotzdem wieder Flip Flops mitnehmen.
Die sind schön leicht und nehmen kaum Platz im Rucksack weg.


----------



## sushy (29. Juli 2007)

Ich hab solche: 

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=6561b31862bb3a5ca1bdfaf235a8d6caa33

Sind super praktisch weil sehr leicht und faltbar. Nehmen kaum Platz weg. Sind halt nix für längeres Laufen, aber für die Hütte langts. Wollte erst meine Crocs mitnehmen, aber die sind fast doppelt so schwer und halt doch ziemlich sperrig und außen an den Rucksack wollte ich sie nicht hängen.


----------



## Master | Torben (29. Juli 2007)

Also ich kann nur die Crocs empfehlen. Meine Freundin hat welche zum Geburtstag bekommen und die hab an sich nur ich an  obwohl ich drei Schuhnummern größer benötige passen mir ihre Crocs sehr gut. 
Das Laufgefühl ist ein einziger Traum!


----------



## klaro (29. Juli 2007)

Hab mir jetzt von Salomon das Modell Karma für Männer geholt. Hats beim Sportscheck das Vorjahresmodell zum halben Preis gegeben. Hatten im Rucksack zwar ein bisschen Platz weggenommen, aber hatte trotzdem nicht mehr als 7Kg.


----------



## upndown (29. Juli 2007)

Habe mir ein Paar Balettschuhe in Gr 45 gekauft. Wiegen 180g und sind im Intersport zu haben. Natürlich nicht wasserdicht, aber ohne Knubbel zwischen den Zehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIIT (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
wir machen dieses Jahr auch unseren ersten AlpenX und ich glaub ich hatte da ne gute Idee, was die Schuhfrage angeht. Was haltet Ihr von diesen neuen Badeschuhen/-clogs, diese Crocs?!
Die wiegen bei Schuhgröße 41 gerade mal 253 Gr. und im Rucksack kann man in den Schuhen drinne sogar noch Waschzeug etc. verstauen. 
Grüße


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Juli 2007)

BALlETSCHUHE 
Manche schrecken echt vor nichts zurück.
Man muss sich das mal bildlich vorstellen:
Ein Alpencrosser mit Balletschuhen im Spitztanz durchs Dorf


----------



## matou (30. Juli 2007)

Behaarte Monsterwaden und Balletschuhe  

Ich hatte mir von Tecnica die PacMoc´s geholt, die kannst du zusammenknöpfen und sowohl drinnen als auch draußen tragen. sind sehr bequem. gabs damals auch in einer robusteren Variante.







Gruss René


----------

